# can some one help me to mate my pigeon



## junzuzu13 (May 17, 2011)

i have a 2 pigeion i buy them separatly can you help me how to mate a pigeon and the female its look like scared of me when i looking at the cage his freezing plsss help me 


sorry for my english


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Junzuzu13,
Welcome to PigeonTalk  What kind of pigeons do you have?...any pictures? It takes time for pigeons to get attracted to each other...let me know what kind of pigeons you have,then might be able to advise you better. First off, if you got them from different places, best to place them in seperate cages side by side, so they can see each other, but not attack each other. If the pigeons are new to your place, it will take time for them to get 'paired up', since they will need to feel comfortable in your place first. Let me know what happens,wish you good luck, peace 
YaSin


----------



## junzuzu13 (May 17, 2011)

ok im now finding some camera to take my pigeion and they are seeing eachother and some time the male one attacking the female
and they are not eating too much


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it is normal for them to be scared esp if they are new.. if you just relax and give them all they need in food and water and a stress free place they may pair up if you have male and female birds.. it justs takes time..so tend to them with care and wait. ..it will happen if you have a hen and a cock bird.


----------



## junzuzu13 (May 17, 2011)

but the male is shaking i think his afraid:?


----------



## junzuzu13 (May 17, 2011)

folks sorry for the delay this is the picture of my pigeon 

the black one is the female 

and the white one is the male


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Junzuzu13,
Thanks for the pics...nice looking birds  The black 1 is shaking?...Pigeons 'shake' for many different reasons,try to read up on it in the forum. In My opinion, the white 1 looks more like female..BUT that's just an opinion. Spirit Wings has gven you good advice try to follow it...give them time. Peace 
YaSin


----------



## junzuzu13 (May 17, 2011)

do you think that the white ais a female and the black is male
?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

If the male is shaking, is he also making a noise when he is shaking? If so, it is part of the mating/courting ritual.


----------



## junzuzu13 (May 17, 2011)

bo his wing is only shaking and i dont know if they are female ang male im soo confused to kniw if who is male and female plss help


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

mm from my experience the white one look like a male and the black one looks female , next time take a picture from far not up close like you was holding one that way we could see his stance and posture in other words a full body shot .also the white one look pretty young compare to the black one remember if they are young they will not breed anytime soon


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

junzuzu13 said:


> bo his wing is only shaking and i dont know if they are female ang male im soo confused to kniw if who is male and female plss help


Yes, if the wings are shaking, that one is most likely a male and the other one must be a female. Just leave them alone and they'll do their thing within the next week or two at most.


----------



## junzuzu13 (May 17, 2011)

the owner before of these pegion they said the white one is called the red bar giant and the black one is the black checkards and why is the black is bitting me and wing slapping and some times is cooing when i put a new bird at the cage


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Just put both in a cage with a separator (so that they can see each other). In couple of days, both will be interested in each other.
Also when did you get them? They need time to settle down in your loft and just leave them to get comfortable with the new surrounding.


----------



## junzuzu13 (May 17, 2011)

i buy the white one last month and the black one in 14 last week


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Junzuzu...honestly are you even listening to the replies? Just leave the pigeons alone man. Here, just do this:

- Feed the pigeons twice a day if you want or once a day.
- Change the water daily if you can
- Clean the cage weekly
- *Watch the pigeons from afar
- Stop trying to touch the pigeon all the time. Give it some space and time to get used to its new home.*

Then after a week, let us know what is going on lol.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok..lets try this again.


it is normal for them to be scared esp if they are new.. if you just relax and give them all they need in food and water and a stress free place they may pair up if you have male and female birds.. it justs takes time..so tend to them with care and wait. ..it will happen if you have a hen and a cock bird.


----------



## junzuzu13 (May 17, 2011)

ty for teaching me how to care my pigeon im going to reply if what hapen in 1 week ty


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

2y4life said:


> Here, just do this:
> 
> - Change the water daily if you can


Really ... ? If you can't change the water at least once a day get rid of the birds.


----------

